# MMA Pet Peeves



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

- This 'finishing fights' fetish
- Kenny Rice
- When fans boo the grappling realm of a fight, or anything aside from two guys standing and trading
- The inclination that anyone who came from TUF is a joke
- Dana White
- Fans that view organizations over fighters
- Fans that try and act hardcore by proclaiming that Pride is superior to the UFC
- Bandwagoners/Nuthuggery
- Mike Goldberg
- People that take to Dana's word as though it were Gospel
- People blasting Lesnar for having a background in pro-wrestling, ironic because the majority of the same crowd cling to Saku, Barnett, etc.
- Publications coming out with rankings when they are completely subjective
- People who use MMA math to determine where fighters amass
- UFC nuthuggers
- Elitist pricks that claim to have been following MMA since UFC 1
- People that approach you looking for a fight in a bar solely because you're wearing MMA memorabilia
- People that hate on Kimbo because he hasn't fought elite level competition yet. An integral part of any fighter in the early stages of their career is to promptly gain experience, and while Ken Shamrock may be handicapped as a fighter, he still has name recognition and it's the best possible match-up they could feed Kimbo right now
- Organization vs. Organization debates are foolish and completely irrational
- Blind fanboys that praise fighters imprudently (BJ's nuthuggers are the worst...)
- Mixed Martial Arts not 'Ultimate Fighting'


Yours?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

People who wear MMA memorabilia. I always approach people wearing it and try to fight them.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

These are from the very basic knowledged people but:

1. "Kimbo is the best fighter out there."
2. "Do you do UFC?" (this one gets me)
3. "That fight sucked. It lasted 15 minutes. There wasn't even a knockout."


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

You don't like it when people try to finish fights?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Stand up fighters who decided to just do enough on the feet and not try to win.

People complain about Lay and Pray all the time but no one says anything about when guys refuse to get close to their opponent and just keep the distance and do enough.

Arlovski vs Werdum and Cote vs Almedia are the types of fights im talking about.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> You don't like it when people try to finish fights?



Did I say that? Anyone that goes the duration of a fight isn't any less demeaning than those who happen to finish their opposition, which is ideally the point I'm trying to make. 'He couldn't finish ______' is often thrown around.





> People who wear MMA memorabilia. I always approach people wearing it and try to fight them.



Nice, I expected to see at least one brain-dead peon come in here with a comment like that.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I think foot stomps are annoying. Is there actually any point in doing them as they will never finish a fight? Winner via foot stomps have never happened to my knowledge.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

People comlpaining about decisions and ground game

If you're from TUF you're a joke

People who think a fighter isn't good just because they don't like them.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

1. crowd boos during grappling or boos if the fighter is not from the country where the fight is taking place.

2. standup with the fighters throwing fake jabs and then backing up, trading in this way BORING (I still wouldn't boo though).


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Stand up fighters who decided to just do enough on the feet and not try to win.
> 
> People complain about Lay and Pray all the time but no one says anything about when guys refuse to get close to their opponent and just keep the distance and do enough.
> 
> Arlovski vs Werdum and Cote vs Almedia are the types of fights im talking about.


That's what I can't stand. When a fighter looks like they are fighting for the decision. Playing it "safe" and doing just enough to get the win.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Stand up fighters who decided to just do enough on the feet and not try to win.
> 
> People complain about Lay and Pray all the time but no one says anything about when guys refuse to get close to their opponent and just keep the distance and do enough.
> 
> Arlovski vs Werdum and Cote vs Almedia are the types of fights im talking about.


That's what i can't stand. When a fighter looks like they are fighting for the decision. Playing it "safe" and doing just enough to get the win.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

yorT said:


> That's what I can't stand. When a fighter looks like they are fighting for the decision. Playing it "safe" and doing just enough to get the win.


I don't mind fighters trying to win by decision but I hate when they try to just get by.

I mean there is a difference between a striker trying to do damage on the feet but being unwilling to try to finish on the ground and a striker who is just trying to score some points and has no interest in actually exchanging with his opponent and doing damage.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

-People that think being on TUF means they are a bad fighter

-Fighters that are overly evasive

-Ground fighters refusing to exchange at all

-Strikers that don't have a ground game

-Cro Cops current situation 

-The fact that Dream might be 1 show away from no longer existing 

-Everyone overrating BJ Penn


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

mike goldberg gets me sometimes and also booing of the ground game for sure


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

G-S-P said:


> - This 'finishing fights' fetish
> - Kenny Rice
> - When fans boo the grappling realm of a fight, or anything aside from two guys standing and trading
> - The inclination that anyone who came from TUF is a joke
> ...


People on the internet who hate every other poster on the internet  j/k

Fighters who suddenly get hit by suck
Weight cutting
Fighters who score a few light punches then dance around waiting for a decision
Pride dying


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

When a fight goes all the way and the judges dick it all up.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Fans booing and I despise it when fighters try not to lose rather than trying to win. I dont mind decisions as long as the fighters give it there all.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

When people say compare anderson silva to god
Horrible decisions
People who assume jiu jitsu is like karate or tkd
people who think mma is easy


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

-People who wear tapout or affliction.

-The constant stream of TUF's, it needs a break.

-Referring to MMA as UFC, such as my friends asking, "hey want to fight UFC this saturday after the event?"

-And just to change it up, MMA fans who think MMA is the epitome of skill or athleticism, or that it being the closest to street fighting is at all relevant.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> I think foot stomps are annoying. Is there actually any point in doing them as they will never finish a fight? Winner via foot stomps have never happened to my knowledge.


Serra won TUF via foot stomps over Lytle. Terrible decision.

Peeves:
1. How long it takes to make good fights happen. Which leads into,
2. Favouritism shown to certain fighters by organisations epsecially UFC.
3. Judging and judges.
4. Steve Mazzagatti
5. Edith 
6. Joke fights. ie; Silva vs Irvin. 
7. "UFC on Demand". If I buy the PPV show me all the damn fights.
8. Sadollah's forced persona. Is he autistic?
9. Celebrity spotting on PPV's. Can't the UFC aim higher than David Spade and the Rednut from that 70's show?
10. Goldberg still not knowing what he is talking about.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

When 2 dudes start touching gloves after they get into a slugfest. 

People who get mad at fighters for not touching gloves. You don't HAVE to touch gloves once the bell rings.

People who refer to Rampage as "Page."

Joe Rogan's constant hating of Asian fighters, and his constant knob slobbing of guys like Rich Franklin, Josh Koscheck, Clay Guida and Chuck Liddell.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> When 2 dudes start touching gloves after they get into a slugfest.
> 
> People who get mad at fighters for not touching gloves. You don't HAVE to touch gloves once the bell rings.
> 
> ...


I'm the opposite, my pet peeve is the nuthugging of Asian fighters on this board. Being Vietnamese myself it just sticks out like a sore thumb.

Other then that I gotta say the nuthugging of one dimensional bjj fighters (jacare, filho, palhares, etc.) It might just be me but I like fighters who are well rounded.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

-do you do UFC?
-You have a fight coming up? like UFC style?
-He does ultimate fighting
come on people, it is 2008 and you have had plenty of time to realize the sport is called mixed martial arts.
-touching of gloves. dont do it after an exchange. Really, my opinion is just dont do it if the time is running because you only have 15 minutes, or however long to compete dont waste it touching gloves its just stupid
-tapout shirts, i used to wear them myself but now I wish the company would just go under.
-People who fight once or twice, with no training and say that they do cage fighting.
-guys who say they couldnt do bjj, or wrestling because if someone slammed them, or choked them they would punch them in the face.
-guys who dont know any mount escapes. WTF?! at least bridge. If you have no technical escapes then bridge dont just lay there.
-when grappling someone goes for a guillotine and you pass their guard and they still wont let go of the guillotine until you literally pry your head out. Once you lose position you cant finish a guillotine so stop f****** trying.
-fighters who are idiots, and make unintelligent comments after fights.
-ring announcers at small mma shows who count down the time or announce "2 minutes left!" 
-announcers who are not very knowledgeable of the sport
-judges who give no credit for close submission attempts, they just score top position as "control" and give them the round
I will stop for now, but that felt pretty good.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

> People who wear MMA memorabilia. I always approach people wearing it and try to fight them.





G-S-P said:


> Nice, I expected to see at least one brain-dead peon come in here with a comment like that.



Thats not even a Brain dead comment, the guy is trying to add to your threads and you are bashing him?

I hate people that wear mma clothing but dont know shit about it, they are total posers, and I have fought one before, because he was acting hardcore and I beat the shit out of him.

Fans that think grappling is "gay" because your touchung other guys
-Pure wrestlers that blanket fighters, acually any one sided fighter, a Straight Boxer can be boring as hell to watch to.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

People on forums that complain about one organization doing something yet every other org does that same thing....Ex. showing Celebs between fights. 

People complaining about Announcers/Commentators, but not having any realistic replacements other than saying they think so and so would be good.
People who claim a fighter sucks or is awesome after one fight. Just because you won or lost against someone doesn't necessarily make you worse or better overall.:dunno:

Complaints about Dana White or the UFC doing things or saying things even though they are the only ones really doing more than just flashing money around. 

People booing or complaining about "pro" wrestlers being in the audience as if they aren't allowed to be MMA fans or support their friends because they are in wrestling. Usually followed by an intelligent comment like wrestling is fake MMA is real

Other's are covered already


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

mmawrestler said:


> Thats not even a Brain dead comment, the guy is trying to add to your threads and you are bashing him?
> 
> I hate people that wear mma clothing but dont know shit about it, they are total posers, and I have fought one before, because he was acting hardcore and I beat the shit out of him.


I am curious what it matters if someone is adding to your thread?

Why does someone need to know MMA to wear clothes? Doesn't those people buying the "MMA" clothing help support the sport and fighter's? I don't know anything MMA other than minor things you can pick up from watching it such as basic manuevers and subs, so does that mean if I decided to buy a MMA related piece of clothes that I should get my ass beat? I am sure a majority of MMA clothing is sold to people that know little more than the average Joe


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

RushFan said:


> 8. Sadollah's forced persona. Is he autistic?


I'm glad somebody else spotted it. I don't think he's autistic, just v boring/insincere. Though to be frank I think Forest is worse for it. I'd rather someone be an ass like Diaz than be fake nice. (Just on tv obviously, real life assholes are annoying).


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> Thats not even a Brain dead comment, the guy is trying to add to your threads and you are bashing him?



He was taking an obvious jab at one of my points, which had absolutely no relevance whatsoever to the thread. Thanks for the negative rep though, always appreciated.





mmawrestler said:


> I hate people that wear mma clothing but dont know shit about it, they are total posers, and I have fought one before, because he was acting hardcore and I beat the shit out of him.



As already alluded to in a post above, who cares if people that don't follow the sport wear MMA memorabilia. Of what offence is it to you? Anyone that can't digress MMA or speak of it intimately should be indicted for wearing clothing?

Get off your high horse you condescending prick, people are entitled to wear anything they want regardless of their perspective on the sport.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

G-S-P said:


> He was taking an obvious jab at one of my points, which had absolutely no relevance whatsoever to the thread. Thanks for the negative rep though, always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a number of your peevs that shouldnt cause offence to you, yet its ok for you to list them. then you have a bitch fit when someone makes a slightly deragatory comment about one of your peevs, yet here you are slamming a guys peev which you have asked people to list in your thread?

:confused03:


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Theres a number of your peevs that shouldnt cause offence to you, yet its ok for you to list them. then you have a bitch fit when someone makes a slightly deragatory comment about one of your peevs, yet here you are slamming a guys peev which you have asked people to list in your thread?
> 
> :confused03:



The dude that made the initial comment on the first page was obviously taking a crack at one of the points in my post. That much was clear when comparing it to the 'looking to pick a fight in a bar solely because one is wearing MMA memorabilia.'

Did I take offense to that? No, just anticipated someone coming out with a haste and headlong comment of that nature.

And who said I've taken offense to any of the peeves I listed? There's a complete difference between stating something of which is abhorrent, or something that may be offensive which is what you seem to be decreeding here.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

ok, going off your logic, when did 'mmawrestler' say he'd taken offence to people wearing MMA memorabilia?


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> I hate people that wear mma clothing *but dont know shit about it, they are total posers, and I have fought one before*, because he was acting hardcore and I beat the shit out of him.



If that post doesn't scream out inane gibberish that is more than likely established because he had a fight with someone, which was an offense to him one would naturally assume, I don't know what would.

The users in this thread are simply stressing their disdain toward specific events in MMA, nothing more, nothing less. We have all the incentive in the world to believe that because he got into a fight with someone, that he did take offense to it just by reading the sentiments in his post. There are many things in MMA that I'm not particularly fond of, however I take absolutely no offense with any of my peeves. Having fought someone and coming online venting your anger is a complete different story.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

So basically you made the assumption that it offended him, and decided to jump down his throat about it.

I'd advise you 2 things.

1. Dont make assumptions and resort to schoolyard name-calling.

2. Dont have double standards. If you dont like someone saying something unpleasant about your post, dont be so rude as to do it to other people.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

people on mmaforums who act like they are amazing streetfighters, talking about beating people up and knowing super eye gouge techniques and such


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> So basically you made the assumption that it offended him, and decided to jump down his throat about it.
> 
> I'd advise you 2 things.
> 
> 1. Dont make assumptions and resort to schoolyard name-calling.



School yard name calling? The guy makes a disparaging comment toward people who wear MMA memorabilia without having any sort of intimate knowledge, I quote him on it, and you're getting all over my case solely because I made an assumption? Please...





The Lone Wolf said:


> 2. Dont have double standards. If you dont like someone saying something unpleasant about your post, dont be so rude as to do it to other people.



That's the point you're missing though, there's a complete difference between having a loathsome view on something, and taking it offensively. I made the 'assumption', if it wasn't clear as day already, that he took people that wear MMA memorabilia without having much knowledge as offensive to him. The people in this thread have merely stated their scorn for various things in MMA, without any sort of offense whatsoever. I never said anyone sucked for any given reason, which is why I'm swayed to believe his post was more of a venting of his hatred toward those that wear anything MMA related without having an in-depth, hardcore following.

Isn't a double standard as this entire ordeal began when one overbearing poster decided to follow suit with a snobbish comment about one of my points that happened to have no relevance to the thread whatsoever.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Another one of my pet peeves that I didn't list in my first post is people who complain about not getting all the fights on PPV. If you want to see all the fights go see it live at the arena.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

G-S-P said:


> He was taking an obvious jab at one of my points, which had absolutely no relevance whatsoever to the thread. Thanks for the negative rep though, always appreciated.


haha np, exept i didnt even neg rep you


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

G-S-P said:


> If that post doesn't scream out inane gibberish that is more than likely established because he had a fight with someone, which was an offense to him one would naturally assume, I don't know what would.
> 
> The users in this thread are simply stressing their disdain toward specific events in MMA, nothing more, nothing less. We have all the incentive in the world to believe that because he got into a fight with someone, that he did take offense to it just by reading the sentiments in his post. There are many things in MMA that I'm not particularly fond of, however I take absolutely no offense with any of my peeves. Having fought someone and coming online venting your anger is a complete different story.



well acaully I didnt fight him for wearing mma clothing, I fought him for acting like he was a good fighter, and threataning to kick my ass, while getting in my face, Dosnt matter the situation if a person threatens you and gets in your face, that is the natural response, I shut the guy up, and that was that,
I am not a street fighter whatsoever, Ive only been in 2 streetfights in my life, im the very last person to provoke anyone.

Also I do not get "offended" by people wearing mma clothing, I just dont like posers, anybody who is a fan of something dosnt like people actinf like they are proffesionals about it when they really know nothing


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> When 2 dudes start touching gloves after they get into a slugfest.
> 
> People who get mad at fighters for not touching gloves. You don't HAVE to touch gloves once the bell rings.
> 
> ...


I agree about the touching gloves they don't do it in boxing they usually r told to come out fighting


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> well acaully I didnt fight him for wearing mma clothing, I fought him for acting like he was a good fighter, and threataning to kick my ass, while getting in my face, Dosnt matter the situation if a person threatens you and gets in your face, that is the natural response, I shut the guy up, and that was that,
> I am not a street fighter whatsoever, Ive only been in 2 streetfights in my life, im the very last person to provoke anyone.
> 
> Also I do not get "offended" by people wearing mma clothing, I just dont like posers, anybody who is a fan of something dosnt like people actinf like they are proffesionals about it when they really know nothing



Alright fair enough, the post just seemed to come off a little impetuous for what it's worth. You're entitled to your opinion, but yeah, the dude on the first page was mocking the point in my post.


----------



## Vandenbrink (Aug 11, 2008)

RushFan said:


> 10. Goldberg still not knowing what he is talking about.


yea. I mean seriously, it's your job. At least try to understand what the hell your talking about.

although, by UFC standards he's about middle of the road for announcer idiocy.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

G-S-P said:


> Alright fair enough, the post just seemed to come off a little impetuous for what it's worth. You're entitled to your opinion, but yeah, the dude on the first page was mocking the point in my post.



oh icic, its all good


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Many things cause me mild irritation, but nothing is on a par with the annoying rent-a-sound-bite, perma-tan cretin who goes by the name of Mike Goldberg.

He seriously takes away from my enjoyment of UFC events. His constant insistance of finishing sentences of utter drivel, whilst Joe is actually trying to call the action is a particular sorce of irritation.

Please, please UFC let Rogan do pay-by-play and get a fighter to do colour commentary, and let that two-bob go to the WWE or something.

Thats just UFC, other things in MMA include, 

Glove touching after the rounds started, not needed at all.

Constantly on a bicycle, picking shots fair enough, but running away is bad form.

Classless post fight interviews, it does not embody the warrior spirit, talking smack after a fight, no matter what the outcome.

Lame ass excuses for losing, accept it, train harder and come back better.

Fighters who gas embarrassingly early (e.g do a Lutter) or fighters not making weight. Very unprofessional, and unacceptable really, fans have paid money, its what you are being paid for.

Crowds booing when it is unjustified, i.e when someone is working a ground game. It is mixed martial arts, if you can't appreciate all facets of the sport and just want to see guys bang standing up, go to a boxing match.

Also crowds booing foreign fighters, even when they are showing sportsmanship and great MMA skills.

There are more, but that will do for now.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a little suprised by all this Goldy Hate. I quite like the guy. Though i've never quite been able to work out what he says at the beginning of each broadcast. . . "*Higen* everybody, i'm Mike Goldberg. . . "


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I also have to mention Frank Mir's constant Faber loving. I swear, if Faber asked "How many of you ladies want to touch my sweaty chest?" Frank Mir would be the first one in the cage.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

They finally stopped him from doing it but Frank Mir's post fight interviews killed me.

They were the worst things I've ever seen.

But now that he doesn't do them anymore that title goes to Goldberg who is a prick to the fighters and annoys me.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I'm a little suprised by all this Goldy Hate. I quite like the guy. Though i've never quite been able to work out what he says at the beginning of each broadcast. . . "*Higen* everybody, i'm Mike Goldberg. . . "


Its Hello again, lol

I started a Mike Goldberg appreciation thread a while back and it did not get many replies still it more than my Edith Larente thread which still has 0 replies.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

According to Mike Goldberg, Roy Jones Jr. respects the hands of Forrest Griffin.

I kind of like Goldie. I mean, yeah, he's a complete retard when it comes to fighting and really should know better, since he's been around for a while, but his job is to shill. It's Rogan's job to talk about the actual fight.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Goldberg is my hero. It proves with such little talent you can get on tv. There is still hope for me.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

The UFC would be so unwatchable without Goldberg. They need to get Goldberg, Mauro and Quadros together.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> -People that think being on TUF means they are a bad fighter
> 
> -Fighters that are overly evasive
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Often they're the biggest trashtalkers as well and seem to think that they haven't lost via submission; the opponent just chose the homosexual, degrading way out (see Tank Abbott, who claimed that BJJ was all about laying on your back like whore. Man I wish Frank Mir hadn't let go of that toehold...).


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

The Legend said:


> People comlpaining about decisions and ground game
> 
> If you're from TUF you're a joke
> 
> People who think a fighter isn't good just because they don't like them.


COMPLETELY AGREE! Just cuz u cant stand a fighter doesnt equate sub-mediocrity...


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

1. fans of aleks emilianenko. They're bigger nuthuggers than kimbo fans.
2. fighters (especially on TUF) who talk big shit then refuse to continue a fight.
3. tapouts due to strikes.
4. people who boo bjj or grappling sections of a fight.
5. people who make absurdly unrealistic claims, like fedor would punch a dude to another planet.
6. guys who play gay ass pranks on TUF.
7. alcoholics who make it on TUF.
8. guys on TUF who dont kick other guys asses for pulling gay ass pranks.
9. kimbo getting ko'd in 13 seconds.
10. people who think they can predict the outcome of a fight. Including me!:thumb02:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

A lot of people say they dislike Goldberg but what about the Elite Xc commentators. I just watched the Kimbo fight via streaming and those guys are awful.


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

Combat Soul said:


> Many things cause me mild irritation, but nothing is on a par with the annoying rent-a-sound-bite, perma-tan cretin who goes by the name of Mike Goldberg.
> 
> He seriously takes away from my enjoyment of UFC events. His constant insistance of finishing sentences of utter drivel, whilst Joe is actually trying to call the action is a particular sorce of irritation.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with you on mike "let me squeeze in the last of my sentence even when what im talkin about happened four minutes ago" goldberg. But also on everything else as well. why touch gloves to begin a round when u already touched gloves at the start?


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

when people call mixed martial arts "UFC"


----------

